# AVN's Base of Operations



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

wipe


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

wipe


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

wipe


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

wipe


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

Final space saver.

These spaces will be a separate section each.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

interesting, not sure what you have planned exactly but seems like a good DIY start


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

Yeah, right now it's kinda abstract since the shelves are being welded. I'll have them finished by tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Space saver 
(good luck!)


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

I got the rack done and pulled a muscle in my knee, it's not too bad but it hurts enough to make me limp. I had to strain it very hard in order to get that 300g on the rack. I didn't have much help...

I will get pics tomorrow. :3


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Following. 

Sent from my phone via my job's wifi, most likely.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Woah.. Big build... Looking forward to progress updates here


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm considering adding mylar to upgrade my Aquaponic system. How did you attach your to the wall? Double back tape?


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

wipe


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

wipe


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I'll have to keep an eye on this


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

Dude. After the knee, and the hand, might want to slow down a bit before you run out of body parts to damage.

Seems like its going to be an interesting project though.


----------



## theshadybird (Sep 25, 2012)

Holy cowfish, THAT's what happened?!?!? Glad to know you're okay!

Also, I kinda really want to see the pics B]


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

+1 on the hand pictures !


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

AVN said:


> I ended up in the ER when a tank I was cleaning collapsed and split my palm open today. I was going to post a picture of the gash but I'm not sure that's allowed, someone let me know. It's pretty gross.
> 
> To numb me they injected lidocaine into my split-in-half palm...it hurt. I was okay with cutting my hand open and bleeding like hell, (6) but this injection was like an 8 on the scale of 10. I was screaming profanities in the ER. I got four injections on the same site, with the 2 inch needle disappearing every time. :3
> 
> ...


Oh no my medical senses are tingling again! lol

Oh man sorry about your accident. I hope you get better fast. 

In the mean time, I don't know how I missed this thread but that's awesome! I wish you luck and I am going to keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

damn dude that sucks!


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

wipe


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

AVN said:


>


"Pain heals, Chicks dig scars, Glory... lasts forever." 
- Shane Falco
The Replacements


----------



## theshadybird (Sep 25, 2012)

Nice! Definitely something to write home about, lol. I hope it heals quickly though!


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

theshadybird said:


> Holy cowfish, THAT's what happened?!?!? Glad to know you're okay!
> 
> Also, I kinda really want to see the pics B]


Request granted! Don't regret it. 



DogFish said:


> "Pain heals, Chicks dig scars, Glory... lasts forever."


Yes.



BeachBum2012 said:


> Dude. After the knee, and the hand, might want to slow down a bit before you run out of body parts to damage.


SERIOUSLY! Next up, my legs.


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice camera man! Lol. 

Ahh but a flesh wound. You can still move your pinkey right?


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

If by move you mean wiggle halfheartedly with a lot of pain, then yes.

I didn't cut the tendon, but the doctor said if it had been just a 1/4 inch deeper I would've cut the bone, sliced the tendon, and lost motor functions of my pinky permanently!


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah that was starting to look pretty close. Well I'm glad its not that bad then. I guess the best thing to do is to keep taking the meds I see in your pf pic. Lol.


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

wipe


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Nice thread!


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm thinking about building my own shrimp tanks as opposed to buying them.

The shelves that will house the tanks are on the far left. They measure 42" x 30" x 20", and there are 4 of them (minus the bottom which will be a sump)

I want to build 3 identical tanks, around 40" x 26" x 10", split into three's with a built in shared refugium in back for added filtration and isolation of berried females. Should I mix the shrimp's parameters, or should I just isolate all three tanks per unit and eliminate the refugium? I plan on keeping two-three shrimp species per tank, making sure to only house shrimp with comparable parameters and separate genus to avoid hybridization.

Gib me sum ideaz ppl!


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

Ammonia and nitrate levels are constantly fluctuating, but nothing too dangerous for livestock. The cycle is good as far as I can tell, I'll begin moving in plants soon.

I put in one crayfish, two goldfish, and a bunch of guppies; had no where else to put them. They're fine as far as I can see, been a couple days and no signs of ammonia burn or distress, the only one who died was a poor guppy who got too close to the crayfish, he was nothing but a tail by the time I saw him. :3


----------



## phoenixkiller (May 13, 2012)

Subscribed. Gosh, what a mess. I hope you don't break your leg next!

Love to see where this is going, and I would love to see what purpose my Cherries serve in this project!


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

Your RCS are for feeding my cycle. I'mma kill them. :icon_evil


----------



## phoenixkiller (May 13, 2012)

Lol! Glad you found a good price for something you're gonna kill haha! Take it out on my RCS  .

And I hope that 300 gallon doesn't break.... that would be an expensive and deadly accident.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

I made my tank with 1/4" laminated glass, almost impossible to scratch and if it brakes it will still hold the water with the plastic film (it's two sheets of 1/8" glass with 1/16" plastic in between). It's super clear and it's 8yrs old now.










I also built the canopy and stops for the stand I found in an excoworker's backyard.


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow you made that? Nice handiwork!

I'm never going to use anything smaller than 1/4 glass again, it was an 1/8 tank that collapsed and split my hand open! I DIDN'T EVEN LEAN ON IT!!


----------



## phoenixkiller (May 13, 2012)

Tch tch tch. Naughty builders. File a complaint. Not good handiwork to say the least.


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

This is an awesome thread ! Subbed!


----------



## dougolasjr (Mar 3, 2010)

Can't wait to see more... Subbed


----------



## Robotponys (Sep 7, 2011)

Woah that's enormous! Sorry about the damages... About how many fish do you have right now? And be more careful. jeez a hand and knee taken out.


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Very very nice. I can't wait to see how this unfolds. I hope ur hand is doing better!


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

Shucks guises, stuff happens! I just happen to be an accident magnet!

My knee's fine, I just pulled it. My hand is also healing, I've regained feeling and some range of motion in my pinky.

I moved whatever plants I had left to the tank, needless to say I have nowhere close to enough plants to plant a tank this size, so... barren until further notice!


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

AVN said:


> Shucks guises, stuff happens! I just happen to be an accident magnet!
> 
> My knee's fine, I just pulled it. My hand is also healing, I've regained feeling and some range of motion in my pinky.
> 
> I moved whatever plants I had left to the tank, needless to say I have nowhere close to enough plants to plant a tank this size, so... barren until further notice!


Post WTB!


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

No money, I'm currently selling off inert substrates, equipment, breeding stock, and plant bundles to locals and LFS. After all those sell I'll have enough to buy trimming packs here to regrow plants, basically trading the bulk of my older plants for more stems and cuttings of various plants. I'm going to house literally every species of aquatic plant I can get my hands on.

EVERY SINGLE SPECIES!


----------



## phoenixkiller (May 13, 2012)

Hope it works out bro  . I would give you plants later, but heck, I haven't fully planted my 10 gallons yet, so I don't think I would be any help lol.

Waitin' to see how it turns out!


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

wipe


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

Lol...I don't understand any of that cause I'm only in 8th grade...but it seems pretty bad. Sorry :/


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

wipe


----------



## phoenixkiller (May 13, 2012)

Oh geez. Another snag? Someone on high must really not like ya lol!

I wish I had free stuff to give ya, but I don't. Hardly have enough actually. 

Hope you eventually get to set up this tank, can't wait to see how it turns out!!

By the way, how are my former RCS?


----------



## Robotponys (Sep 7, 2011)

Yeesh that sucks. Insurance companies usually suck. Especially for health. I'm glad you're unharmed though! Think how much worse it could've been... A small difference in speed could've ended very badly for both of you... 0.o

I'm in 8th grade too!


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

wipe


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

Robotponys said:


> Yeesh that sucks. Insurance companies usually suck. Especially for health. I'm glad you're unharmed though! Think how much worse it could've been... A small difference in speed could've ended very badly for both of you... 0.o
> 
> *I'm in 8th grade too!*


*Brofist*


----------



## phoenixkiller (May 13, 2012)

Overgrowth said:


> *Brofist*


8 grader here as well! Go teens!!


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

phoenixkiller said:


> 8 grader here as well! Go teens!!


That keep shrimp 


My friends think I'm freaking weird cause I watch shrimp videos...and cause I'm a bulky Japanese kid lol.


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

So are we talking shrimp in this bad boy or what?


----------



## Robotponys (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow you just power on through. It will all pay off soon hopefully. Tpt is full of really generous people.

Uh *girlfist*? Lol easy mistake.


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow, I never would've guessed you guys were teenyboppers by the way you talk, you don't sound like the children here in the grand OC. 

No decisions made as to livestock, currently struggling with finding plants.

What, you guys want to see how many OEBT can live in a 300g? 
I'm actually planning on making separate shrimp tanks, as you can see in this thread.


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

AVN said:


> *Wow, I never would've guessed you guys were teenyboppers by the way you talk, you don't sound like the children here in the grand OC. *
> 
> No decisions made as to livestock, currently struggling with finding plants.
> 
> ...


Hurr durr swag swag yolo swag yolo yolo yolo swag yolo swag


----------



## Robotponys (Sep 7, 2011)

That is one of the highest compliments you can give someone online. :3 I try. I Teenyboppers...interesting word!


----------



## Robotponys (Sep 7, 2011)

Ooh is this a contest? Legit dis iz how peepz tak lyk word. Ok, I talk like that sometimes on Facebook...but not that bad. That took effort with autocorrect ha.


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

Robotponys said:


> Ooh is this a contest? Legit dis iz how peepz tak lyk word. Ok, I talk like that sometimes on Facebook...but not that bad. That took effort with autocorrect ha.


Oh, it IS ON! Swag yolo 1D #boss iPhone 5 duckface school sucks swag swag swaggity yolo I hate my parents (not really) Y to the OLO!


Beat that


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I know you've hit a snag (sorry to hear about the injuries and the car) but this tank is probably going to blow peoples' minds once you get it fully planted.

Maybe it's a good thing that you have to take it slow so we don't all develop serious jealousy - ha.

Something tells me you may, indeed, be able to fit one of everything in there... maybe _two_ of everything!


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah, I have a feeling this tank's gonna be good. Subscribed


----------



## phoenixkiller (May 13, 2012)

AVN said:


> Wow, I never would've guessed you guys were teenyboppers by the way you talk, you don't sound like the dumb children here in the grand OC.
> 
> No decisions made as to livestock, currently struggling with finding plants.
> 
> ...


I was hoping I don't sound like a dumb kid when I joined my first forum (Wasn't this one), so I tried to act my best like an adult. I hope the illusion is working for most people  .

How many shrimp can live in a 300g? I think the limit was about 300,000 lol!!


----------



## phoenixkiller (May 13, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> I know you've hit a snag (sorry to hear about the injuries and the car) but this tank is probably going to blow peoples' minds once you get it fully planted.
> 
> Maybe it's a good thing that you have to take it slow so we don't all develop serious jealousy - ha.
> 
> Something tells me you may, indeed, be able to fit one of everything in there... maybe _two_ of everything!


Ohh man, if he's got a good light and some CO2 injection, this tank is going to be the stuff my dreams are made of!!!


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

phoenixkiller said:


> I was hoping I don't sound like a dumb kid when I joined my first forum (Wasn't this one), so I tried to act my best like an adult. I hope the illusion is working for most people  .
> 
> How many shrimp can live in a 300g? I think the limit was about 300,000 lol!!


Ohh man, when I first joined this forum I didn't insult anybody, but I was an '_____' meaning if someone gave me advice I would do the exact opposite! I was so stubborn back then but now I've learned that I'm not always right, lol.


----------



## phoenixkiller (May 13, 2012)

Overgrowth said:


> Ohh man, when I first joined this forum I didn't insult anybody, but I was an '______,' meaning if someone gave me advice I would do the exact opposite! I was so stubborn back then but now I've learned that I'm not always right, lol.


A good lesson to learn lol.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

OK guys, i've had to edit like 1/2 the posts in this thread- watch the language!! Substituting symbols for letters in profanity is not acceptable, either!!


----------



## rrastro (Jun 14, 2012)

Overgrowth said:


> Y to the OLO!


totes, i'm on it. stealing that 4 future use!


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

lauraleellbp said:


> OK guys, i've had to edit like 1/2 the posts in this thread- watch the language!! Substituting symbols for letters in profanity is not acceptable, either!!


Sorry Mom! Don't make me eat soap again. ;__;

I guess by reading the edits that words that aren't "[censored]" by the forum don't count then? I will replace my profanities with similar words (with identical meanings) that aren't as widely accepted as profanity.

I'd like to note that I don't have an issue with ages, just making a statement that the young kids in my area are really lacking in their vernacular, along with the parts of their cerebral cortex responsible for reasoning and learning.

I got a trimming pack or two on the way, I'll update with pictures once they get here and I get them in the tank. As of right now, I've only got a couple stems and sparse carpets of Glosso/Belem grass/Flame moss growing.

@Phoenix - The RCS are doing great, I noticed a couple more shrimplets then I remember, but that's impossible because none of the females were carrying. I estimate about a month from now half of them will be breeding age!


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about the car accident, I have to say I'm surprised you work and drive, I thought you were way younger judging by the way you "talk"(write).



@ Phoenix and Overgrowth, I also thought you guys were older than AVN!
Lol!


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

wipe


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

IMO, lots of small fish schools look better than a few big ones.

Select your fish by top, middle and bottom feeders. Maybe a school of ottos too.

A suggestion, marbel hatchets for the top, ember tetras for the middle and kuhli loaches or dwarf corydoras for the bottom.

Ps. colder water planted tanks are easier to keep than tropical, that could be another factor to take into account.


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

I have a 300W heater that keeps this tank a nice 75F throughout the night, I live in Southern California so it never gets below 60F... Lucky me!

Would Kuhli's dig into the sand? I had Dojo's before and they made a mess uprooting all my carpets burying themselves. 

I'm going to focus more on the plant aspect of this tank, I have an itching to plant a bunch of plants, and forget the fish even if it doesn't scape well. Just watching them grow over time is interesting enough for me!

I just know I'm going to regret the placement of the stems... poor planning indeed. I will just transplant carefully after they develop.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Dunno about kuhlis diggin up carpets.
You may consider to make this your "Amano Shrimp/otto/sae tank" as they will keep it all manicured. 

However, some fish like dwarf Corys are gonna keep planaria and scuds under control.


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

wipe


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

as you said is about the mannerisms.  
No offense. 

I think that scuds are a pest that get into the tank by a contaminated plant or other means. They will be there in small numbers if the food is scarce or in large numbers if there is enough food and no predators. 

However, why would you ask for our opinion about stock if you're gonna debate it like you already know it all? 
It makes no sense.

If you know it all and you're such an expert then why would you ask questions? 

Is it just To correct people that is trying to help you with your questions to sound smarter? Hehehe  
that's funny!


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

wipe


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

AVN said:


> Would Kuhli's dig into the sand? I had Dojo's before and they made a mess uprooting all my carpets burying themselves.


Yes. They will bury themselves any chance they get.
I had a riot reading your thread. :bounce:


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

Updated with photos.

Got the stems and cuttings planted, there's no particular organization, will replant once they regenerate their roots. Current stock includes 30 ghost shrimp, a Map turtle, and some Endlers.

I introduced a culture of some critters I found in a rainwater jar from outside and the population boomed over the past couple days... I'm not quite sure what they are because they're about the size of a pin head, but with a magnifying glass I've identified them as Arthropods; they appear to be Ostracods (Seed shrimp) based on their behavior. They're also very crunchy when I tweeze them so I'm assuming they are some kind of crustacean. They might also be Daphnia but they're completely round/oval-ish, with no appendages and no visible anything, just a small white orb that skitters erratically on the glass.

Who wants to see a 300g packed with little white critters? Hell yeah seed shrimp species only tank!
Although seriously, I might regret this. They're already swarming the glass and nibbling away at all the rotting plant matter.

Either way, the Endlers love them and are gorging themselves silly.


----------



## KING JAMES (Oct 10, 2012)

There is only one thing I think of when I see that much mylar


----------



## thebuddha (Jul 16, 2012)

KING JAMES said:


> There is only one thing I think of when I see that much mylar


must be nice to live in cali


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

Updated with a picture of my car right after the accident. It's hidden in the spoiler of post #46.



KING JAMES said:


> There is only one thing I think of when I see that much mylar


And what could that possibly be?


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

wipe


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

wipe


----------



## dprais1 (Sep 12, 2012)

You're 24 and you are picking on some 8th graders? 

What exactly are you hoping to accomplish with your post?


----------



## skystrife (Feb 20, 2010)

AVN said:


> I don't want to do Amano's as they're hard to sustain in FW, their larvae need a brackish/marine environment to develop, perhaps a close substitute in Ghost Shrimp?


Are you intending on everything in this tank being able to breed naturally? If not, I'd still give a +1 to Amanos---they live in freshwater just fine for many, many years (but, as you mentioned, won't breed).

For Corys, I'd throw out a suggestion for Corydoras habrosus. They've got an interesting coloration (though not too different), but they're incredibly small, so you could get a very large school going, which would be fun to watch.

Schooling fish...

I'd disagree with a prior post: I think that two big schools of some kind would be more pleasing to look at than many different schools. Rummynoses are awesome to watch in a large group because they school so well---might be worth looking into.

Some species of Boraras might be interesting to keep as well.


Just some thoughts.


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

wipe


----------



## skystrife (Feb 20, 2010)

AVN said:


> I am younger than 24, and I was not picking on anyone. What I hoped to accomplish was friendly hazing. For the most part I think our banter reflected that. I referred to the majority of children in my city as slightly stupid, (because they really are) never did I say all of them were.
> 
> Sorry for the misinterpretation.


There was a post that used to be there that he was referring to, I believe. It appears to have been deleted. :bounce:



AVN said:


> I am really considering Amanos now because I have no inverts in this tank, but I am lacking algae reserves because I have 6 Oto cats. I'll get some more algae wafers and a pack of Amanos later on. Maybe set up a brackish side tank to rear the young. I don't need everything to breed naturally, but I would prefer a sustainable population.


Honestly, I don't know if anyone has really successfully bred Amanos in captivity (someone correct me if I'm wrong, and give me a link because it'd be incredibly interesting). I know a few people are trying their hand at it (here's one, seems to be having some success), but it gets a little wacky (I think the zoes need different salinity levels at different stages of development?). I wouldn't count on having a self sustaining Amano population (but I would doubt that you'd have to add more except for maybe once every year-and-a-half). Once they're in and have passed that critical point, they're nearly indestructible (as far as shrimp go, anyway).


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

wipe


----------



## skystrife (Feb 20, 2010)

I meant a post by another author, sorry. It was only there for a little bit.

Good luck if you do attempt to breed Amanos! I'd be interested in following the progress if you do so.


----------



## Stinkmonky (Apr 16, 2012)

This has been a thoroughly entertaining, relatable yet offbeat read. Subscribed 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

wipe


----------



## dprais1 (Sep 12, 2012)

AVN, 
there is indeed a post missing by another user that was both out of line and rather childish. that user stated they were 24. it is pretty obvious which statements are intended in jest, which as constructive and which as just mean.

sorry for the confusion, I'm glad the post is gone but wish they would leave place holders of some sort.


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh yeah, rereading it reminded me of who posted it. I won't name them because they had the decency to remove the post.

Sorry for misinterpreting your statement, I thought it was directed at me.

I'll post an updated photo sometime today, thanks again for following!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I opened the Secret Entrance with some hesitation! I'm pleasantly surprised. 

Solid work, my man. Glad to see some really neat work coming from you. I'll be following along.

Also -- first time I've ever seen the spoiler type thread. So nice work on that one. 

P.S. Nice to see some well mannered tweens here. I've got a sister around your age who is starting to mature as well.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Updated photo?


----------

